# 07/17 PINS Report.. Good Fun!



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

Headed down with Yakmon, Frenzy, Shindle, Curmit, Skipjack and co, Champ, and Repofish. Had beautiful weather and not too many sharks, but a wide variety of other fish.. check out the report.
http://www.extremecoast.com/reports/report071704.htm


----------



## Surfrat (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Great report.*

Awesome report, and pix!

Looks like you guys had a freakin' blast.

BTW: Nice PS effect on the group shot,.... "Sweet!"


----------



## Yakmon (May 26, 2004)

*Great job on the report Oz*

Thanks for picking up the slack. My arms were too tired to hold up a camera after paddling around with you and diving all day....Great job, and let's do it again.

Yakmon


----------



## Surf Pirate (Jun 25, 2004)

Sweet weekend guys, Whats up brother Mike? Nothing much to report from the Florida coast. Maybe when the tide is right.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Lets do it again....and again......and again.....and again

Maybe next time I will get out there and kayak around for kings when ever my lead poisoning goes away.


----------



## Surf Pirate (Jun 25, 2004)

*Lead*

Hey Skip J. My Brother Jeff Shindle got lead poisoning a few years back, Howdid you get yours?


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

*well..*

I think it may have been something to do with making a few thousand of those surfweights.. eh skippy? LOL


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2004)

Great Report, Oz. What a trip that must've been...

Keep up the great work and nice lookin' website y'all have going...

Roy


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Yep, making surf weights. I felt very strange for the first couple of days after making the weights. Then, My arms and legs and fingers were very tingly all the time and I just couldn't breathe very well. i have enough weights to last me a very long time now. I won't be making them again without some type of carbon filtered mask or something that can collect the harmful fumes. It just isn't worth it man.


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

*Lead Happy*

He actually was doing OK until I told Jeff's story....But he did seem to glow a bit, and I thought that he was doing the ''stingray shuffle'' until I saw him doing the Herman Munster walk....It's cheaper to buy weights dudes. I hope he's OK!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

SkipJack said:


> Yep, making surf weights. I felt very strange for the first couple of days after making the weights. Then, My arms and legs and fingers were very tingly all the time and I just couldn't breathe very well. i have enough weights to last me a very long time now. I won't be making them again without some type of carbon filtered mask or something that can collect the harmful fumes. It just isn't worth it man.


SJ, you don't need a high dollar filtered mask. What you need is to set up your lead pot outside with a wind blowing the fumes AWAY from you. If there is no wind blowing naturally, then create one with a fan. I've used this simple trick for more years than you have lived and never had a problem with lead. Just stay away from the downwind side of the pot, that is where the fumes are. When I run my lead pot I like at least 50 ft of clear space (no people)on the downwind side for the fumes to dissipate.


----------

